# Problema con Mirrorselect

## simolinux

Salve

Ho problemi a configurare i mirror del file make.config con mirrorselect.

premetto che sto eseguendo l'installazione da ubuntu in chroot.

Come posso impostare i mirror?

----------

## ago

aggiungi in make.conf:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

P.S. volendo puoi anche joinare #gentoo-it su freenode irc  :Wink: 

----------

## simolinux

mi dai l'indirizzo di irc

perchè con gentoo-it.freenode non funziona

----------

## ago

irc.freenode.net

http://www.gentoo.org/main/it/irc.xml

----------

## simolinux

scusa ma con i mirror che mi hai dato tu, quando è ora di scaricare il kernel l'operazione fallisce... come mai?

----------

## ago

hai probabilmente dimenticato di settare il dns? =)

----------

## djinnZ

 *ago wrote:*   

> hai probabilmente dimenticato di settare il dns? =)

 nel chroot ovvero se il comando di chroot è chroot /mnt/gentoo impostare /mnt/gento/etc/resolv.conf con ameserver 8.8.8.8 e nameserver 8.8.4.4

Non per qualcosa ma va a finire che finisci per ripetere dieci volte la stessa cosa. come è capitato a me.

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non per qualcosa ma va a finire che finisci per ripetere dieci volte la stessa cosa. come è capitato a me.

 

Lol 

credo che gli sia stata detta la stessa cosa su irc e probabilmente ha dimenticato il thread

----------

## djinnZ

 *ago wrote:*   

> credo che gli sia stata detta la stessa cosa su irc e probabilmente ha dimenticato il thread

 ecco perché bazzico di rado certi ambientacci...  :Laughing: 

----------

